# Doku SPS-Software



## JoeJo (19 Juni 2014)

Hallo,
  wir haben von einer Deutschen Firma ein Hochregalverschiebelager geliefert bekommen.
  Die Steuerungstechnik wurde von einem Tschechischen Subunternehmer gebaut. 
Die Software ist nur in tschechisch dokumentiert.(Netzwerküberschriften, Symbolik fehlt ganz)

  Die Schaltpläne sind in Deutsch und Tschechisch. Ist das in der EU überhaupt zulässig? Muss die Dokumentation nicht in der Muttersprache des Auftraggeberlandes erfolgen, wenn ja kann mir einer die passenden Gesetzestexte nennen?
  Ich hätte gerne etwas in der Hand um das ganze Bemängeln zu können oder muss ich mich selbst um eine Übersetzung kümmern? (wurde leider wurde es nicht im Pflichtenheft gefordert)
  Für Hilfe in dieser Sache währe ich Dankbar.

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen
  Joe


----------



## bike (19 Juni 2014)

Wo steht die Anlage?
Die Dokumentation muss in einer der 12 EU Sprachen vorliegen.
Das kannst du in den Vorschriften der EU suchen.
Wenn die Anlage in Deutschland steht, dann muss die Dokumentation deutsch sein.
ABER es gibt keine Vorschrift, wie ein PLC Programm dokumentiert sein muss.
Daher einfach den Lieferanten fragen, warum er nicht in deutsch liefert.


bike


----------



## vierlagig (19 Juni 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn die Anlage in Deutschland steht, dann muss die Dokumentation deutsch sein.



Wo steht das? 


Also in unserer Liefervorschrift z.B. steht: 





> Alle Beschreibungen, Betriebsanleitungen, Schaltpläne
> usw. sind in deutscher und/oder englischer Sprache anzufertigen bzw. zu
> beschriften.



Arbeiten wir nicht gesetzeskonform?!


----------



## Matthias_VER (19 Juni 2014)

In der Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG ist definiert:

- Die Dokumentation ( ... Schaltpläne ...) hat in einer der Amtssprachen der EU zu sein (Anhang VII)
- Die Betriebsanleitung hat in der Sprache des Anwenders (Zielort) und bei Übersetzung auch in der Originalverfassung (Quellort) zu sein (1.7.4).

Softwaredokumentation wird da gar nicht erwähnt.

Als Maschinenhersteller liefern "wir" auch die Schaltpläne grundsätzlich 2-sprachig aus. Andernfalls hätte der Support zuviel zu tun.*

*


----------



## Knaller (19 Juni 2014)

Moin

Es ist ganz klar Bedienungsanleitung innerhalb der EU in der jeweiligen Landessprache 
Dokumentation in einer der Eu Amtssprachen. Wie Matthias_VER bereits geschrieben hat.  Bei Sicherheitsbauteilen muss alles in der jeweiligen Landessprache vorliegen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterOhh (19 Juni 2014)

@ JoeJo:
Habt ihr eurem Lieferanten irgendwelche Vorschriften bezüglich der Software gemacht? Ansonsten könnt ihr froh sein, dass ihr  da überhaupt reingucken könnt und nicht alles hinter KnowHow-Schutz verbarrikadiert ist. Die sind weder verpflichtet euch einen Einblick in das Programm zu gewähren oder euch eine Software Doku zu überlassen, wenn ihr das nicht vertraglich festgelegt habt.


----------



## JoeJo (19 Juni 2014)

Hallo,
leider wurde wie schon oft die Instandhaltung bei der Auftragsvergabe nicht hinzugezogen. Es wurde leider nur als Vorgabe Siemens S7 gemacht. Die Schaltpläne sind ja in Deutsch aber das SPS-Programm besteht nur aus dem OB1 mit 360 Netzwerken die sehr spärlich in Tschechisch dokumentiert sind. (eine Symboltabelle ist auch nicht vorhanden) So wie es aussieht werde ich das ganze nach Ablauf der Garantie selbst Kommentieren und Strukturieren müssen. Allerdings sind in dem Programm 2 Eingänge und 8 Ausgänge verarbeitet die physikalisch nicht vorhanden sind was in meinen Augen bei einem Hochregallager einen Sicherheitsmangel darstellt.

  Vielleicht kann ich ja da ansetzen und die Firma zu Nachbesserungen bewegen.

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen
  Joe


----------



## IBFS (19 Juni 2014)

JoeJo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir haben *von einer Deutschen Firma* ein Hochregalverschiebelager geliefert bekommen.
> Die Steuerungstechnik wurde von einem Tschechischen Subunternehmer gebaut.
> Die Software ist nur in tschechisch dokumentiert.(Netzwerküberschriften, *Symbolik fehlt ganz*)



Die Frage ist, ob die Software (also auf Datenträger) Vertragsbestandteil ist:

- Wenn Nein ..... dann könnte die Chinesisch oder garnicht dabei sein

- Wenn Ja ..... dann erwarte ich von einer DEUTSCHEN Firma die komplette Software incl. der Symbolik in Deutsch oder Englisch.
                     (Pech für die Firmen, die die Software mittels Codegenerator erstellen, die also gar keine Symbole erzeugen können)


----------



## sps-concept (19 Juni 2014)

Hallo,

wenn Vertragsbestandteil das Offlineprogramm ist dann würde ich sowas wie "Stand der Technik" einwerfen. Nur OB1 mit 360 Netzwerken... naja. Strukturierung fehlgeschlagen.



IBFS schrieb:


> (Pech für die Firmen, die die Software mittels Codegenerator erstellen, die also gar keine Symbole erzeugen können)



Bullshit! Ein vernünftiger Codegenerator liefert die Symbolik gleich mit. Bzw das Programm wird symbolisch erstellt, nutzt die E/A aus Eplan etc und erstellt den Rest selbst.

André


----------



## IBFS (19 Juni 2014)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Bullshit! Ein vernünftiger Codegenerator liefert die Symbolik gleich mit. Bzw das Programm wird symbolisch erstellt, nutzt die E/A aus Eplan etc und erstellt den Rest selbst.



Ich habe schon genug Codegenerierte Software ohne Symbolik gesehen, also ist da das Wort   Bullshit!   unangebracht.


----------



## vierlagig (19 Juni 2014)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich habe schon genug Codegenerierte Software ohne Symbolik gesehen, also ist da das Wort   Bullshit!   unangebracht.



André muss doch seine Tools verteidigen.


----------



## UniMog (19 Juni 2014)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> @ JoeJo:
> Habt ihr eurem Lieferanten irgendwelche Vorschriften bezüglich der Software gemacht? Ansonsten könnt ihr froh sein, dass ihr  da überhaupt reingucken könnt und nicht alles hinter KnowHow-Schutz verbarrikadiert ist. Die sind weder verpflichtet euch einen Einblick in das Programm zu gewähren oder euch eine Software Doku zu überlassen, wenn ihr das nicht vertraglich festgelegt habt.



Genau so ist es..... 
Ich sehe fast nur Software außer meiner eigenen ohne Symbolik, Kommentare und Netzwerküberschriften praktisch ein Upload aus der CPU
Das liegt daran wie MasterOhh schreibt .... einfach bei der Auftragsvergabe nicht aufgepasst. 

Und denkt doch einmal daran wie gerne und freiwillig die meisten von euch Ihr angebliches geistiges Eigentum rausrücken...... Die meisten wehren sich mit Händen und Füßen...
Bei der Elektrodokumentation ist es fast ähnlich.... gibt den Schaltplan als PDF und Ende....




IBFS schrieb:


> Ich habe schon genug Codegenerierte Software ohne Symbolik gesehen, also ist da das Wort   Bullshit!   unangebracht.



Ja klar ich auch. 
Bausteine in Step7 per SCL erstellt den Code generiert und dem Endkunden die SCL-Quelle nicht übergeben.......... Fertig ist die  Codegenerierte Software ohne Symbolik.
Das liegt aber an den geilen Programmierern die nix rausrücken wollen.


----------



## bike (20 Juni 2014)

Es ist ja bekannt, wie manche Lieferanten liefern.
Die Frage zunächst ist doch muss ein Programm dokumentiert sein?
Reicht es wirklich eine Symbolik zu haben? Die kann man ggF selbst erstellen und das gute daran ist, man versteht es dann.

Mir geht bei solch einer Frage jedoch der Hut hoch.
Da wird, wenn das Kind im Brunnen liegt, nach dem Schutzgitter gefragt.

Warum war kein Instandhalter bei der IB dabei? 
Warum wurde nicht während der IB dem Lieferanten/Programmierer auf die Finger geschaut und nachgefragt?
Warten bis alles fertig ist, ist der falsche Weg.

Warum wird immer sofort nach dem Gesetzgeber gerufen und nicht mit dem Lieferanten gesprochen?

Es geschieht mir immer wieder, dass die Instandhalter bei der IB in der Werkstatt oder im Büro sitzen, im Netz surfen und an der Anlage nicht gesehen werden. 


bike


----------



## JoeJo (20 Juni 2014)

Hallo,
  ich selbst hatte während der Montage und Inbetriebnahme Urlaub. Da die Montagekolonne einschließlich Inbetriebnehmer nur Tschechisch sprach war eine Verständigung meines Kollegen mit den Leuten nicht möglich. Handwerklich wurde ja eine gute Arbeit abgeliefert, aber leider Planungs /Softwaremäßig Mist geliefert. 
Die Steuerung ist eine Mischung aus Schütz und SPS-Steuerung, es sieht nach einem Lernprojekt aus.  

Dass die Fehler bei der Auftragvergabe gemacht wurden ist selbst jetzt meinem Chef  klar.


  Wie sieht es aber mit dem Programm aus:
  Es werden schließlich 8 nicht Hartware mäßig vorhanden Ausgänge angesprochen und 2 Eingänge abgefragt die nicht vorhanden sind. 
  Stellt dies keinen Mangel dar? 


  Ich spiele jetzt sogar mit dem Gedanken die Software komplett neu zu schreiben.(Nach Ablauf der Gewährleistung)   
  Vielen Dank erstmal für die Vielen Antworten!

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen
  Joe


----------



## Boxy (20 Juni 2014)

JoeJo schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aber mit dem Programm aus:
> Es werden schließlich 8 nicht Hartware mäßig vorhanden Ausgänge angesprochen und 2 Eingänge abgefragt die nicht vorhanden sind.
> Stellt dies keinen Mangel dar?




Das sind evtl. "Optionen" 
Warum soll dies ein Mangel per se darstellen? 

Es wäre auch möglich, der Programmierer nutzt Ausgänge als Merker oder Speicher?
Auch hier gilt ggf. wenn es keine Vorgaben gibt, dann ist vieles erlaubt was manchen nicht gefällt.


----------



## JoeJo (20 Juni 2014)

Hallo,
dann werde ich wohl die Software neu erstellen, den Murks auf Vordermann zu bringen ist wahrscheinlich mehr Arbeit.
Danke für Eure schnellen Antworten.
Gruß
Joe


----------



## MasterOhh (20 Juni 2014)

Habt ihr denn Probleme mit der Anlage? Funktioniert sie nicht wie vorgesehen? Das wäre ein Mangel. Aber die Software neu erstellen nur weil einem der Aufbau des Codes nicht passt? Ich weiss nicht....


----------



## bike (20 Juni 2014)

JoeJo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich selbst hatte während der Montage und Inbetriebnahme Urlaub. Da die Montagekolonne einschließlich Inbetriebnehmer nur Tschechisch sprach war eine Verständigung meines Kollegen mit den Leuten nicht möglich. Handwerklich wurde ja eine gute Arbeit abgeliefert, aber leider Planungs /Softwaremäßig Mist geliefert.
> Die Steuerung ist eine Mischung aus Schütz und SPS-Steuerung, es sieht nach einem Lernprojekt aus.
> 
> ...




Du erklärst uns hier, dass eine Abnahme und Einweisung nur in  tschechisch war?
Das wäre ein Mangel.
Keiner der Inbetriebnehmer konnte deutsch? 
Glaubst du das wirklich? 
Was ist denn so problematisch, wenn ein nicht vorhandener Ausgang beschrieben und ein nicht vorhandener Eingang gelesen wird?
Denkst du kannst es so viel besser wie der Lieferant?
Dann kauft doch das nächstemal nur Eisen und mach alles selbst, dann wirst auch du aufwachen.
Immer lästern und denken man kann es besser ist einfach, aber machen ist eine andere Liga.

Ich bewundere manchmal Inbetriebnehmer, die mit dem leben müssen, das wir hinterlassen.
Doch ich bekomme Pickel, wenn einer im nach hinein so daher schreibt.

[Zitat] Ein jeder kehre vor seiner Tür, dann wird es sauber im Quartier[/Zitatende]


bike


----------



## Boxy (21 Juni 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Mir geht bei solch einer Frage jedoch der Hut hoch.
> Da wird, wenn das Kind im Brunnen liegt, nach dem Schutzgitter gefragt.



Sag mal, wir arbeiten etwas zusammen?
Da ist mein Spruch *ROFL* diesen bringe ich immer an ...




bike schrieb:


> Ich bewundere manchmal Inbetriebnehmer, die mit dem leben müssen, das wir hinterlassen.
> Doch ich bekomme Pickel, wenn einer im nach hinein so daher schreibt.
> 
> [Zitat] Ein jeder kehre vor seiner Tür, dann wird es sauber im Quartier[/Zitatende]



*ACK* aber nicht nur die Inbezriebnehmer, auch die Leute im Service welche dann immer wieder z.B. an der Hotline sitzen und helfen müssen!

Es gibt unter uns auch Programmierer, die immer nur der Ansicht sind Sie sein die besten und dann werden die kompliziertesten Programme geschrieben.
Diese schreiben sich „Kündigungs-Schutz-Programme“, weil sie die Einfachheit nicht denken können oder schlichtweg mit Ihrer Aufgabe überfordert sind!

Ich würde nun erst einmal die Anlage testen und wenn ich weitere Mängel hätte wegen beeheben diese in Verzug setzen.
Ebenfalls würde ich mal Anfragen ob da nicht etwas in der Doku fehlen würde ... Ggf. reagieren sie ja darauf und geben dir das nötige.

Falls Ihr Hausinterne Vorschriften habt, kannst Du ja auch eueren Einkauf entsprechend ansprechen und dieser muss halt nachfordern!


----------



## JoeJo (21 Juni 2014)

Hallo,
es wurde höflich Angefragt, die Antwort war etwas grass. (nach dem Motto: es wurde nichts bestellt also wird auch nichts geliefert)  Ich arbeite seit 25 Jahren im Bereich Automatisierung(programmierung) 20 davon im Dienstleistungsbereich aber so etwas habe ich selbst in meiner Anfangszeit nicht abgeliefert. Ich weiss dass der Fehler beim schlechten Pflichtenheft liegt, aber so ein Murks ist mir noch nicht untergekommen. Ich werde nach Ablauf der Gewährleistung mich damit beschäftigen und wenn nötig neu schreiben.
Für mich jedenfals ist das Thema damit abgeschlossen.
MFG
Joe


----------



## bike (21 Juni 2014)

JoeJo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es wurde höflich Angefragt, die Antwort war etwas grass. (nach dem  Motto: es wurde nichts bestellt also wird auch nichts geliefert)  Ich  arbeite seit 25 Jahren im Bereich Automatisierung(programmierung) 20  davon im Dienstleistungsbereich aber so etwas habe ich selbst in meiner  Anfangszeit nicht abgeliefert. Ich weiss dass der Fehler beim schlechten  Pflichtenheft liegt, aber so ein Murks ist mir noch nicht  untergekommen. Ich werde nach Ablauf der Gewährleistung mich damit  beschäftigen und wenn nötig neu schreiben.
> Für mich jedenfals ist das Thema damit abgeschlossen.
> MFG
> Joe



Die Antworten sind grass?
Nein, ihr habt etwas verbockt und ruft nach dem Gesetzgeber.
Es geht nicht um ein Pflichtenheft sondern schlicht und einfach darum, dass ihr bei der Installation und IB geschlafen habt.
Es wird das billigste Angebot genommen, denn das muss ja auch das beste sein.
Vermutlich habt ihr verlernt mit Lieferanten zu reden, denn das sind nicht eure Sklaven.
Wenn du ach so viel Erfahrung hast, warum hast du nicht rechtzeitig nachgeschaut und ggF gegengesteuert?

Denkst du, du kannst wirklich bei Aufträgen alles diktieren?
Das kann weder VauWe noch BeeMWe noch die Firma mit dem Stern.
Wir bekamen Vorgaben aus Paris und haben dann höflich abgelehnt, weil diese dumm und nicht zu erfüllen waren. 
Dann kam die Anfrage wie wir uns einigen können. So funktioniert Zusammenarbeit. 
Vernünftiger Umgang mit den Zulieferern und mit einander reden ist 1000 mal besser als alles Papier das ihr voll schreibt.

Wer angeblich 20 Jahre Erfahrung hat und sich an einem beschalteten,  nicht verwendeten Ausgang aufhängt, muss mal nachdenken, würde ich  empfehlen. 
Schreib doch dein Programm selbst, wenn so ein Genie bist.
Kauft doch, wie schon empfohlen, Eisen und mach alles selbst, dann wird auch dir klar werden, dass das nicht so einfach ist. 


bike


----------



## UniMog (21 Juni 2014)

Also ich fände es Klasse mal das Programm bzw. ein paar Seiten als PDF ausdrucken und hier posten damit wir alle mal wissen 
über was wir sprechen.

Gruß


----------



## IBFS (22 Juni 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Das liegt aber an den geilen Programmierern die nix rausrücken wollen.



Wollen?  Etwas weltfremd ....   es wird das Ausgeliefert, was im Vertrag steht - Punkt! 

Beim technologielastigen Maschinen steckt das Know How u.a. auch zu großen Teilen in der Software.

Es ist im Prinzip egal ob du SCL-Bausteine ohne Quellen, Bausteine mit der neuen Verschlüsselung von SIEMENS 
oder C-Code (compiliert) ohne Quellen übergibst. Geh mal zu Microsoft und frage nach den Quellen von W7.

Im Übrigen:

Gedankenexperiment:

Stichwort Urheberrecht-

Jeder der ein Musikstück auf den Markt bringt bekommt bis zum Lebensende - nachher deren Erben - Geld für jede Aufführung seiner Codezeilen ähm- Noten ...

Man stelle sich vor ich  bekäme für jedes Bauteil  welches mit einer Maschine, die meinen SPS-Code beinhaltet, einen zehntel Cent. Dann hätte ich bei
einer meiner Maschinen jetzt schon 100TEUR eingesackt. So wäre das bei Komponisten.  

Leider bin ich kein geiler Komponist sondern nur ein geiler Programmierer ohne GEMA oder VG WORT.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (22 Juni 2014)

Der Punkt ist aber der, daß man nicht immer gleich sein gesamtes Know-How bloßlegt, wenn man Kollegen ein Stückchen Code auf Nachfrage überlässt. Häufig ist es so, daß die Maschine schon längst abgekündigt und vom Markt ist und auch der Service nicht mehr bedient wird, die Hersteller-Firma sich aber trotzdem standhaft weigert, irgendetwas herzugeben, was für die Wartung dringend benötigt wird. Oder schlimmer noch, der Hersteller existiert nicht mehr, dann ist auch sein gesamtes Know-How im Jenseits. Wobei das muss für sich jeder selber entscheiden, wie offen er mit seiner Arbeit umgeht. Den Kunden rate ich immer, den Quellcode bei Neuanschaffungen auch mitzukaufen sonst stehen die nachher nämlich auf dem Schlauch. Meistens hören die aber nicht drauf, sondern, wie oben geschrieben, spielen PC und lassen sich von zuckersüßem Gerede der Vertriebler einlullen und denken kaum an das Wesentliche.


----------



## IBFS (22 Juni 2014)

Für Maschinen, wo der Code nicht andauernd angepasst wird, gibt es die Möglichkeit die Software bei einem Notar zu hinterlegen
und genau zu definieren unter welchen Kriterien die Software an den Endkunden übergeben werden kann, z.B. bei Insolvenz etc.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (22 Juni 2014)

IBFS schrieb:


> Für Maschinen, wo der Code nicht andauernd angepasst wird, gibt es die Möglichkeit die Software bei einem Notar zu hinterlegen
> und genau zu definieren unter welchen Kriterien die Software an den Endkunden übergeben werden kann, z.B. bei Insolvenz etc.


Hast Du schon mal gesehen, daß soetwas in Real Life genutzt wird ? Oder ist es eine rein theoretische Möglichkeit ?
Da muss man schon ja schon sehr sachkundige, durchtriebene und weit vorausdenkende Einkäufer haben, damit solche Deals zustande kommen. Und ne ordentlich teuere Maschine.


----------



## IBFS (22 Juni 2014)

Ich kenne einen solchen Fall.


----------



## UniMog (22 Juni 2014)

IBFS schrieb:


> Leider bin ich kein geiler Komponist sondern nur ein geiler Programmierer ohne GEMA oder VG WORT.



Meister..... ich will dein Schüler sein..... lach...


----------



## JoeJo (23 Juni 2014)

Hallo,
anbei das gesammte Programm:

http://http://www.mojo-vogel.privat.t-online.de/Download/Hochregal.pdf

Gruß
Joe


----------



## bike (23 Juni 2014)

JoeJo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> anbei das gesammte Programm:
> 
> http://http://www.mojo-vogel.privat.t-online.de/Download/Hochregal.pdf
> ...



Wenn ich jetzt der Lieferant wäre, würde ich meine Anwälte losschicken.
Denn das darfst du nicht. Du bist nicht der Besitzer der Software.


bike


----------



## Draco Malfoy (23 Juni 2014)

Das Programm ist ziemlich billig, da findet man schon durch sobald man  die IOs beschriftet hat und das Tschechische übersetzt ist. Möglicherweise kann man da noch was wegoptimieren.


> Wenn ich jetzt der Lieferant wäre, würde ich meine Anwälte losschicken.
> Denn das darfst du nicht. Du bist nicht der Besitzer der Software.


Ach komm, hör auf ihm Angst zu machen. Bis die tschechischen Anwälte sich wegen speziell diesem Schnurz bis zu uns durchfinden, dauert dat ne Weile. Und man sollte die Kirche im Dorf lassen, wenn das jetzt der Quellcode eine CNC-Maschine mit 150 Bausteinen wäre würde ich noch die Aufregung verstehen, aber bei so nem Übungsbeispiel (so nenne ich das mal) .... Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.


----------



## norustnotrust (23 Juni 2014)

@TE also eine Gesetzeslage hierfür gibt es afaik im EU Raum keine. Das einzig Anwendbare bezieht sich auf die Bedienungsanleitung (oder Betriebsanleitung). Die Dokumentation des SPS Programms ist im Vetrag zu definieren. Aufgrund der Tatsache dass ein paar Eingänge oder Ausgänge verschaltet wurden die nicht physikalisch existieren auf "Gefahr in Verzug" zu argumentieren halte ich für aussichtslos. Im praktischen Fall muß ich Malfoy recht geben, grundsätzlich schaut das nach einfacher Verknüpfungslogik aus. Die Netzwerkkommentare kann man sich mit kleinem Geld übersetzen lassen. Eine Symbolik für die EAs kann man sich aus den Stromlaufplänen erarbeiten. Meine Meinung zum Neuschreiben habe ich die Tage schon mal kundgetan und die hält sich in Grenzen.

Die Einkaufsgeschichte kenne ich aus beiden Seiten. Ich finde man muß hier vorsichtig mit den Schuldzuweisungen zwischen Einkauf und Technik sein. Es ist unumstritten dass in guten Sourcing Strategien viel Geld für die Firmen liegt und da gehört eine breite Lieferantenbasis sicher dazu. Diese setzt halt vorraus eine gute Basis für Auschreibungen zu schaffen damit alle in der Qualität anbieten die ich will (und auch zahlen will). Das macht der Technik viel Arbeit und kostet demnach halt auch richtig Geld (Stunden). Wenn das versäumt wird dann passiert der beschriebene Fall. Also ich kenne es eigentlich so dass es neben den kaufmännischen Einkaufsbedinungen auch standardmäßige Lieferanvorschriften gibt (allgemein für alle Projekte) und dann nochmal eine projektbezogene Ergänzung (die die allgemeinen überruled). Wie restriktiv man in in denen sein will muß man sich halt selbst überlegen, auf alle Fälle sind aber auch Dokurichtlinien enthalten. Ich finde das ist die fairste Methode mit sowas umzugehen, der Anbieter weiß warauf er sich einläßt und der Käufer weiß was er bekommt. Zusätzlich mag ich es wenn es auch zumindest ein paar Wochen nach Anfang ein Projektreview gibt bei dem man durchgeht ob die Vorgaben richtig verstanden wurden und im Sinne des AG umgesetzt werden sowie ein FAT mit Simulation am Ende.

Ich gebe bike aber Recht und empfinde es nicht als fair dem Lieferanten keine Vorschriften zu machen (offenbar auch keine Reviews oder FAT) und ihn dann nach der IBN auf dem Rechtsweg niederknüppeln zu wollen. So wie das der TE hier beschreibt wäre da sicher Platz für Verbesserungen


----------



## JoeJo (23 Juni 2014)

Hallo,
wir haben wie soeben gehört habe einen Techen in der Produktion arbeiten der das ganze übersetzt. E/A-Belegung werde ich aus den Schaltpänen zusammensuchen und das Programm einkürzen. (Ich denke mal 20-30 Zeitglieder sind unnörig, usw) Danach werde ich mir überlegen ob es neu schreiben werde. Bei der nächsten Auftragsvergabe passiert das garantiert nicht wieder. Ich wollte ja nur wissen ob so etwas Rechtmäßig ist. Der Auftrag wurde ja auch nicht von uns an die tschechische Fa. vergeben.
Ich denke mal hiermit können wir das Thema abschließen. Nochmal danke für die Antworten.

Gruß
Joe


----------



## UniMog (23 Juni 2014)

JoeJo schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja nur wissen ob so etwas Rechtmäßig ist. Der Auftrag wurde ja auch nicht von uns an die tschechische Fa. vergeben.
> 
> Joe



Ob das wirklich in Ordnung ist...... rechtlich dafür ist das hier leider das falsche Forum.


In einem bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung  alles in OB1 ist nicht so schön..... aber auch nicht verboten. 
Über die Qualität kann man ohne die Anlage zu kennen nicht viel sagen was mich persönlich aber am meisten stören würde ist die S7-200 Steuerung.

Nicht weil die Steuerung schlecht ist .... war und ist eine super Steuerung womit leider nicht viele umgehen konnten....
Sondern weil sie jetzt keine aktuelle Steuerung mehr ist und bei Siemens nur noch als Ersatzteil verkauft wird.

Das ist bei einem neuen Hochregalverschiebelager wirklich Mist.


Gruß


----------



## Peter Gedöns (24 Juni 2014)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> ....Und man sollte die Kirche im Dorf lassen, wenn das jetzt der Quellcode eine CNC-Maschine mit 150 Bausteinen wäre würde ich noch die Aufregung verstehen, aber bei so nem Übungsbeispiel (so nenne ich das mal) .... Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.



Gerade bei dem PLC Programm einer CNC Maschine gibt es keinen Grund sich aufzuregen auch wenn es 1500 Bausteine enthält. 
Das Know How liegt bei einer CNC im NC Kern. Bei einem RFZ lieg das Know How wohl eher in der PLC.

Und mein Freund BIKE sollte sich erstmal einen überblick über die juristischen Begrifflichkeiten Besitz und Eigentum verschaffen, bevor er „seine“ Juristen losschickt


----------

